

At work do you be allowed to read the technical books related to your work? - milesli


======
GFischer
Hi, I suggest you start your question with Ask HN: .

Also, the question is not properly phrased, it would be more understandable if
you put it this way:

"Are you allowed to read technical books at work?" or "Are you allowed to read
task-relevant technical books at work?"

I'd appreciate it if a native English speaker helps me with a better phrasing
:) .

